# ¿Como puedo hacer que mis parlantes suenen mas duro?



## Camilo Perdomo (Jun 30, 2013)

Es que tengo en mi casa unos parlantes con un amplificador de ref: TEA2025B.
son muy buenos pero al conectarlos al pc suenan muy pasito y quisira mirar otro amplificador con mucho mejor paso de señal 
para que suenen mucho mas duro, claro sin dañar el circuito que ya tienen los parlantes.
¿Que amplificador me recomendarian?
Gracias por su ayuda ...


----------



## juliangp (Jun 30, 2013)

de cuantos watts son los parlantes?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2013)

Me parece que comprando otros. Los altavoces "de PC" suelen ser un chiste malo; en la caja puede que ponga 2000W y en pequeñito en un rincón 0,00018W rms o cifras semejantes.
Osea que son el modelo "dos mil uve doble" y tienen 180 micro vatios de potencia.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 1, 2013)

revisa las configuraciones de audio en tu pc, puede ser que este limitada la salida de audio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2013)

Camilo Perdomo dijo:


> Es que tengo en mi casa unos parlantes con un amplificador de ref: *TEA2025B*.


 
Ese integrado da una salida *máxima* de 2,4 + 2,4 watts

¿ De que duro estás hablando ?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2013)

Entonces se confirma mi teoría. Si a eso le juntas una fuente pobre y unos altavoces cutres... la dureza ya sabemos cual es.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 1, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Me parece que comprando otros. Los altavoces "de PC" suelen ser un chiste malo; en la caja puede que ponga 2000W y en pequeñito en un rincón 0,00018W rms o cifras semejantes.
> Osea que son el modelo "dos mil uve doble" y tienen 180 micro vatios de potencia.


 el modelo 2000W  yo he visto que vienen marcados por ejemplo como 180Wpmpo que es un pico no repetitivo de duración bastante corta que soporta la bocina sin dañarse y que el amplificador viene siendo de 1Wrms pero ese chiste del modelo no me lo conocia, además si desarmas esas cosas muchos tienen escrito en sus bocinas potencias de 3W a 5W, y la verdad no he probado que eso sea la potencia rms de la bocina


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2013)

Lo había puesto exagerado para dar risa, pero la verdad es que sin exagerar también da risa.
 He visto 250W y 1,5Wrms y cosas así


----------

